# Problema en Consola Xenyx X2222USB Behringer



## zrick (Feb 20, 2014)

La consola en cuestión es ésta: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/X2222USB.aspx he buscado por todos lados y no he podido encontrar el diagrama o esquemático de la placa, si alguno de ustedes sabría donde encontrarla me serviría de ayuda, pero vamos al tema.

Resulta que la consola me la han traído hace unos días, mencionaron que estuve buen tiempo guardada, incluso estuvo trabajando bien, la apagaron y al día siguiente que la volvieron a prender los leds indicadores del balance del master, los del lado derecho no encendían, sólo uno con la leyenda de +48v, de los leds del lado izquierdo si prendían, pero el led indicador de encendido tampoco encendía.

Aunque al momento de amplificar el sonido no hay problema, si lo llega a amplificar, el tema es que los leds indicadores de volumen del canal derecho no encienden.

Revisé la placa, el led indicador de encendido estaba quemado, pero nada de alarmarse como huellas de corto, chispazo, quemado o fundido nada de eso, en ningún lado, los otros leds que no encendían del lado derecho están buenos, medí el voltage en el led quemado, y resulta que mide 28-29v justo desde la salida de un transistor, en cambio si lo mido desde un integrado el voltage es de 18v respecto a masa.

Tengo la ligera duda de que sea éste transistor SMD el del problema, pero es raro que se altere, no entiendo por qué sólo dejaron de prender los leds del canal derecho. Quizá me esté ahogando en un vaso con agua. El led que no prende, los que si prenden (izquierda) y los que no prenden derecha, sólo el que dice +48V . Hice "Ruido" con el dedo para poder tener una salida, sólo los leds de la izquierda encienden.

Midiendo el voltage que llega al led indicador de encendido, marca 29v . La pata negativa del led va al integrado, la positiva va al transistor. El transistor en sus 3 pines marca entren 28-29 V . Los integrados de los leds son Z71935 y los 2 transistores de abajo W2G . Espero que me puedan dar una mano, quizá sea algo sencillo un juego de tontos, pero poco a poco se aprende, si necesitan algunos datos mas, háganmelo saber por favor ...


----------



## zrick (Feb 24, 2014)

Bueno, ya que nadie respondió por si alguno alguna vez llegara a tener un problema parecido, les comento que llegué a dar con el problema, el transistor se alteró, afuera en frío daba una medición, en la placa otra, con voltaje otra, y si movía algo por ahí variaba el voltaje, lo cambié pero recuerden que el led que se quemó debe estar soldado también ya que según el diseño del circuito, todos los leds van en serie y cierran circuito, si uno no enciende no encenderán los demás.

Espero que le sirva a alguien mas.


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 22, 2017)

zrick dijo:


> Bueno, ya que nadie respondió por si alguno alguna vez llegara a tener un problema parecido, les comento que llegué a dar con el problema, el transistor se alteró, afuera en frío daba una medición, en la placa otra, con voltaje otra, y si movía algo por ahí variaba el voltaje, lo cambié pero recuerden que el led que se quemó debe estar soldado también ya que según el diseño del circuito, todos los leds van en serie y cierran circuito, si uno no enciende no encenderán los demás.
> 
> Espero que le sirva a alguien mas.



Buen dia Zrick, Por medio del presente solicito tu ayuda, te comento que tengo el mismo problema con este equipo sin embargo adicional tengo el problema de que el cana "L" se escucha mas bajo en cuanto al canal R, me puedes comentar si pudiste conseguir el diagrama esquemático de este aparato?...Si es que lo tienes, me lo puedes compartir, necesito checar señales y voltajes para dar con la falla.
Te agradezco tus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 22, 2017)

Bueno, averiguado que el manual del usuario pertenece a las siguiente serie de esa marca de consolas, y conseguido y subido el SM para el X2442USB, que por lo visto, vale también para el tratado, con los diagramas, que es lo que vale.

Zrick no entra al foro desde el 2014, es muy probable que no te conteste colega, ah, y casi me olvido. Bienvenido al foro desde ya


----------



## Gran Emu (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema pero se ven los leds del lado derecho ¿serà un transistor u otro componente? bueno, aunque la pregunta puede tener infinidad de respuestas, espero que me den su opinión antes de desarmar la consola (tengo una Eurorack UB1202) ahora en uso, conectada a la compu y con monitores KRK, se escuchan los 2 canales pero solo muestra indicadores led Right.
Saludos a todos los foreros de Argentina y el resto del mundo.



¿Puede ser que al haber desenchufado los cables Main Out haya quemado algún componente de la placa? porque cuando desenchufe uno de estos cables que van a los parlantes hizo un ruido, como chasquido, en ese momento los equipos estaban encendidos, la consola y los monitores de audio. Espero su respuesta, saludos.


----------



## josco (Abr 23, 2017)

En este tipo de consolas Behringer les fallan componentes superficiales, por el chasquido que dices que hizo lo mas seguro es que si se daño algo. que pruebas haz hecho o que haz medido?


----------



## Gran Emu (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola Josco, no he hecho ninguna prueba porque por el momento es la consola principal que està funcionando conectada a la computadora con un par de monitores y trabajo con estos equipos grabando y editando audio, se que es laborioso desarmarla y tengo algunos conocimientos para testear la placa, pero necesitaría asistencia para saber si estoy midiendo bien o no. Además si llego a descubrir un componente con falla o quemado tengo que viajar a la ciudad para comprarlo, ya que en el pueblo no hay comercio de electrónica. Por ahora la uso así pero cuando vea otra falla conectaré una interface de audio y me dispondré a desarmarla, te avisaré que es lo que estuve midiendo, gracias por responder. Saludos.



Hola Josco, no he hecho ninguna prueba porque por el momento es la consola principal que està funcionando conectada a la computadora con un par de monitores y trabajo con estos equipos grabando y editando audio, se que es laborioso desarmarla y tengo algunos conocimientos para testear la placa, pero necesitaría asistencia para saber si estoy midiendo bien o no. Además si llego a descubrir un componente con falla o quemado tengo que viajar a la ciudad para comprarlo, ya que en el pueblo no hay comercio de electrónica. Por ahora la uso así pero cuando vea otra falla conectaré una interface de audio y me dispondré a desarmarla, te avisaré que es lo que estuve midiendo, gracias por responder. Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hola que tal amigos del foro, tengo un problema con la XENYX X2222 USB la cual el led de main solo se prende y es cómo si entrara en protección y no se puede monitorear con los auriculares, presiono clip de los canales y main se apaga y se escucha no se si me entienden.  Bajo los canales muteo todos y se apaga el led de main solo luego de unos minutos.



zrick dijo:


> El problema del pos #1 se debe si no me fallan los cálculos tiene activado el clip para monitorear y PFL ( level set) por eso solo marca un canal el (L)


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 5, 2018)

Buenas, lo tuyo parece un problema distinto, puede ser mas facil problema en la fuente, 
ya chequeaste los condensadores de la fuente
un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

Medí las tensiones de la fuente mientras haces todas esas operaciones


----------



## kikemix2101 (May 21, 2018)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con la misma consola, resulta que solo me da salida en un solo canal, ya intenté checar el manual, ya intente, ya la desarmé pero no encuentro el problema, solo envía audio en un sola salida o un solo canal, los led si funcionan por que los coloco en solo y se ve el canal pero requiero controlar el otro canal si no seria mono y la requiero stereo , espero me puedan ayudar, tengo conocimientos de electrónica básicos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2018)

kikemix2101 dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo un problema con la misma consola, resulta que solo me da salida en un solo canal, ya intenté checar el manual, ya intente, ya la desarmé pero no encuentro el problema, solo envía audio en un sola salida o un solo canal, los led si funcionan por que los coloco en solo y se ve el canal pero requiero controlar el otro canal si no seria mono y la requiero stereo , espero me puedan ayudar, tengo conocimientos de electrónica básicos.



¿ Esta es la parte posterior de tu consola ?







¿ Cual de las salidas estas ocupando (Main cannon, Main jack, Sub Output) ?


----------



## yamilo12 (May 21, 2018)

kikemix2101 dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo un problema con la misma consola, resulta que solo me da salida en un solo canal, ya intenté checar el manual, ya intente, ya la desarmé pero no encuentro el problema, solo envía audio en un sola salida o un solo canal, los led si funcionan por que los coloco en solo y se ve el canal pero requiero controlar el otro canal si no seria mono y la requiero stereo , espero me puedan ayudar, tengo conocimientos de electrónica básicos.



Hola estimado, te fijaste si el potenciometro de BAL está en en el centro ? En que canal conectas la entrada ? Si es 9/10 11/12 13/14 y 15/16 conectas el de arriba (canal L) y el de abajo (canal R) sale estéreo, si conectas solo el de arriba automáticamente te lo convierte a estéreo, pero si conectas solo en "R" va a salir mono un solo canal y te va a figurar un solo canal.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 8, 2019)

Así se desarma


----------



## Yago33 (Dic 17, 2021)

Hola amigos. Tengo esta misma mixer. Xenyx x2222 usb. Tengo un problema con los efecto. Cuando activo los efectos, hace un ruido muy fuerte, como si fuese una moto, por así decirlo. Cuando desactivo los efectos anda lo más bien. Pero bueno, necesito usar los efectos. Alguien podría ayudar ? Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2021)

Cheque con lo auxilio de un Osciloscopio las varias tensiones de la fuente de alimentación  si variam a lo mismo rictimo cuando dese problema molesto !
Quizaz la fuente no este soportando la curriente consumida cuando activa la tarjeta de efectos.
Eso puede sener un problema de funcionamento de la fuente o de la tarjeta de efectos , hay que chequear !
!Suerte!


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 20, 2021)

Buenas noches.
Quizá sea una pavada lo que voy a decir. Tengo la Behringer 1222 y veo que tiene la misma disposición de teclas de encendido que la 2222, no solo están escondidas, sino pegada a la tecla Phantom on y es muy fácil encender Ph On por error.
En mi caso, que uso solo micrófonos dinámicos con cables desbalanceados, el manual recomienda: "No emplee bajo ninguna circunstancia conexiones XRL no balanceadas (polos 1 y 3 unidos) en las entradas de micrófono si desea utilizar alimentación fantasma".  Por eso, para evitar encender Phantom por error, conviene ponerle una tapita plástca.
Quizá no sea un gran aporte, pero puede evitar un corto por error.


----------



## Yago33 (Dic 20, 2021)

Todo sirve, muchas gracias!


----------



## felixreal (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola!

Estas fuentes tienen lo peor en condensadores. Habré reparado media docena de ellas por lo menos, y todas, con condensadores hinchados, arrancaron perfectamente después de cambiarlos.

La parte de efectos funciona con un voltaje de +5v. Como han dicho, lo primero es revisar los voltajes, idealmente con osciloscopio. 

Saludos!


----------

